
This is why you should work out of a tech hub - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/09/03/technology-innovation-hubs-startups-africa/
======
erdaniels
Clicking "technology and innovation hubs" does not work. The `httpa` should be
changed to `https`.

